# How much would it take



## Calikilo (Jan 1, 2023)

How much of the actual plant Ephedra vulgaris would it take to make one pound of methamphetamine


----------



## xoxo2.0

well extracting ephedrine from Ephedra vulgaris is not something you want to do as the plant has less than 1% ephedrine and has different type of ephedrine and as you want to make methamphetamine you can check out multiple methods used to make meth. if you still you want ephedrine make it synthetic using benzaldehyde's fermentation you can get this method in this forum too.

take some time and have a look over all the material this forum has to provide


----------

